# Would you rather spend time your past self or future self



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Would you prefer to spend 3 days with your past self or future self ? Elaborate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

My future self for sure. To see what I have become and learn from it. Maybe change a thing or two in case my future self made big mistakes. It is possible that this could mess up other things but eh. I don't know what it would help talking to my old self.
What about you?


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

I'd check on my future self in 5 years to make sure I'm not dead, then if I happened to be, make some huge changes to keep that from happening!

Though checking on my past self and giving advice would prevent the circumstances that would make my future self dead... lol


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the "correct" answer depends greatly on one's age. The younger you are, the more you should be inclined to meet your future self... possibly learning about the mistakes you've regretted and how best to avoid them. A younger person that has not yet experienced much of their life has little incentive to go back to their younger self and impart their acquired knowledge and wisdom.

It would be just the opposite for us older folks... relatively speaking there's not much ahead of us to learn from our future self, but we probably know very well what our regrets are and being able to coach our younger self could prove beneficial to our current self.

If you're somewhere in the middle, flip a coin. Actually a bit of self evaluation should tell you if there's anything you'd like to have a do-over for. If you do, go back. If you don't... go ahead and soak in the hindsight of your future self.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ghost of Kommandant said:


> My future self for sure. To see what I have become and learn from it. Maybe change a thing or two in case my future self made big mistakes. It is possible that this could mess up other things but eh. I don't know what it would help talking to my old self.
> What about you?


I guess I would pick my past self ; I’m curious to see how much I’ve changed and which aspect of mine remained the same ; and the idea of changing the past could be tempting 

I like your idea on fixing the future though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

My past self would _so_ not approve of me. I wouldn't be able to keep from laughing at her self-righteous, condescending attitude. Which would make her mad, probably. Couldn't even offer that biatch a drink to get her to loosen up! Definitely gotta go with future me, who's going to be a total badass.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

My past self but that’s because I have a lot of things I would have liked to have done differently. I can’t guarantee it would make my current self any better, but I guess there’s a risk whether you mess with your past or your future. I guess I would prefer to know how to fix something bad that’s already happened, go back and do it right, and expect a good outcome rather than seeing that the future turned out just fine and wasting the chance to have been able to make improvements.


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

Due to how time keeps ticking forward, I'd assume going to the future would be a much easier task than going back in the past. Yet since I am not aware of any time travel machine existing in the current day, I'd assume if there absolutely has to be a version of me with access to it to meet me, it would be my future self. Then, I most likely wouldn't have much choice but to meet my future self first.
However, if that's the case, then my future self could perhaps also make my current self meet my past self, so I'd be able to spend time with and hopefully learn from both. And if travel to the past is possible for one of me, I'd assume travel to the future would be relatively easy for reasons previously stated.

But to give the less overthinking answer: I'd rather meet my future self, because my future self would have knowledge on the world as it will be then, and hopefully that kind of knowledge could cause a bit of a step forward in science today. That, and I'd be very curious about it. I already have easy access to things built and written in the past, so while there's certainly things I'd like to tell my past self about improving and so on, giving advice to my past self is simply not where my priorities currently seem to be.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Future. Would cringe too much at my past self.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

This is a tough call, but probably my future self. For one, I doubt my past self would be all that receptive to any advice I give, and secondly, I don’t think there’s much I could offer in terms of advice to my younger self that I didn’t already know. Most mistakes I would like to correct or things I’d like to change aren’t really from a lack of knowledge at the time, because past me knew they were mistakes at the time and things I’d regret in the future, but I did them anyway, so me telling my past self what my past self already knew wouldn’t change much at all. 

I could warn past me about 9/11 and other tragedies as a hope to prevent them, but then that raises all sorts of other issues like having to explain to the government how I came across this information and possibly being held accountable in some way, assuming I’m the only one with this sort of time travel opportunity and that I’d be unable to prove it to anyone. 

Past me is tempting also in the way I could go the Back to the Future 2 route and give myself all sorts of sporting event results to bet on, but I could just as easily ask for results from my future self so there’s no reason to pick past me for that reason alone. I’d be a little tempted to give myself all the incorrect results for sporting events and just tell me to trust me even though past me would lose at first, just because it’d be funny to think of me spending all my money on betting and losing everything, and seeing how long it would take past me to figure it out, then realizing that I should always bet the opposite of what I told myself then start winning, and then be really confused why I would lie to myself like that and wonder if it was some message that I shouldn’t trust myself or something, but would probably never really know. 

Of course, this means I’d be wary of any sports betting information given to me now by my future self, and it’s possible I could just assume that future me had the same idea. So, I’d end up betting the opposite of all the information given, losing everything as it turns out to be correct, so maybe I should just leave gambling out of it altogether. If nothing else, I’d have a deeper appreciation of Back to the Future 2 and begin to look more closely for other messages it may hold. 

So overall, I’d probably spend 3 days with my future self, since there’s no guarantee anything I tell my past self would make any difference really, and I’d have the opportunity to at least try to learn from mistakes I haven’t even made yet and avoid them altogether, would be less likely to be arrested/killed attempting to prevent 9/11, and would be more prepared for any lies I may tell myself regarding sporting events.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

I suppose future self, so I could either try to avoid doing anything that made him the way he was, or to make sure I did the things that made him the way he is.


----------



## Innocentia (Jun 30, 2019)

Obviously my future self ^^, I want to know how my transition did, and she would know so much more stuff than what I know now, she would have probably a job or something, and I could know if what I decided for my future now, is actually good. Oh my gosh that would be so exciting, I'm excited just to think about it... but it will never happen :'(.

Well, so is life, I'm still happy about it, I don't expect to be more happy in the future years actually, I think I have a good level of happiness right now, it's sad that I have to preserve it, I don't like to play defense.


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 9, 2020)

Future self, but I will never forget all the learnings that I have acquired back in the past.


----------

